# Corn Cob Pipe Questions



## Colonel_Aureliano (Aug 18, 2011)

Having picked up pipe smoking recently, I decided to go with cobs first. I got me a MM Washington and Diplomat. However, I am lost as to how to clean them. A primer on corn cob I've read on Pipedia said that they can be cleaned with a pipe cleaner soaked in rubbing alcohol. I've done that and I've noticed that it caused the plastic stem to react to the alcohol: A white film appears on the plastic bit. I was wondering if anyone noticed this. I know cobs are meant to be disposable, but I've heard of people keeping them for 20+ years and I wanted to do the same. Also, if anyone could tell me what the plastic bit is made out of, I'd appreciate it. Any other general corn cob tips or success stories are encouraged. 

May seem a lot of concern for a disponible pipe, but I like taking care of my belongings and I'm a poor college student, so it's in my benefit that I do :banana:


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

I periodically (every one to two months) run a bristle pipe cleaner soaked with Everclear through the bits and a Q-Tip soaked in Everclear in the shank. I don't think you'd want Everclear anywhere around the finished surface of the plaster finished bowls. (I mostly smoke natural finished cobs: Diplomat, Pride and Morgan). I've noticed no film on my plastic stems but, if any E.C. gets on the outside, I immediately wipe it off.

On the bright side, MM stems are 25 cents each. I use the "Danish" stems on all my filtered cobs, i.e. Legend, Diplomats and Prides. I order them from the factory when ordering pipes and always have extras on hand.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Like most people on here, I prefer to use a clear alcohol of 80 proof or above, the higher proof the better. Vodka is ok, Everclear is the best. Some people use whiskeys or rums, but they can leave a flavor. 

Some do use +90% isopropyl alcohol to clean with as well. I heard it here though, that most pipe smokers don't put anything in their pipes that they wouldn't put in their mouth, and I have ascribed to that since.

Now if I remember correctly, you said you just turned 18 in another thread, so getting the proper cleaning solution might pose a difficulty. :lol:

As far as cleaning method, yup a pipe cleaners dipped in alcohol through the stem, followed by dry pipe cleaners until clean. The bowl shouldn't need much, maybe a wipe down inside with a little more alcohol.

As far as the stem material, maybe acrylic? :dunno:


----------



## Colonel_Aureliano (Aug 18, 2011)

You are right Prof, I am too young for alcohol. And Wyobob, it didn't occur to me to buy bits until AFTER I got my pipe. So I guess the only remedy is to order me a new pipe and buy stems to make the shipping worth it :smile:

I do use 90% isopropyl alcohol, and I have no qualms about it since I'm sure it evaporates by the time the pipe reaches my mouth. But that's what causes a white film on my plastic bit. I wet it and buff it out and the next day the bit is perfectly fine, but it still makes me worry a bit.

Edit: So should I clean the inside of the bowl with some alcohol? Keep in mind that I only have access to isopropyl.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Colonel_Aureliano said:


> Edit: So should I clean the inside of the bowl with some alcohol? Keep in mind that I only have access to isopropyl.


I wouldn't. I used to wrap a paper towel around the end of a "Sharpie" marker and twist it around. Since breaking my wrist, I've not done that. But I have used a reamer on occasion to keep the cake down. Sandpaper on a dowel would do the same thing. Keep in mind, I smoke my cobs a lot. Casual users wouldn't have to worry about it for a long time.

If you order from MM and want another cob, see if they have some Morgans. It's a little nose warmer with a natural finish and is my favorite cob out of the 15 I own. The Danish stem won't fit the Morgan but the longer Pony stem (which is not set up for filters) will.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Am I the only one who _doesn't _clean his corncobs at all? I don't and haven't had any problems with any of mine. I just dedicate certain ones for English/Latakia.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

CWL said:


> Am I the only one who _doesn't _clean his corncobs at all? I don't and haven't had any problems with any of mine. I just dedicate certain ones for English/Latakia.


+1 here
Cleaner through after every smoke, and pen knife the cake off sometimes. Never done anything beyond that, other than have enough cobs scattered around I don't smoke the same one too much.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Xodar said:


> +1 here
> Cleaner through after every smoke, and pen knife the cake off sometimes. Never done anything beyond that, other than have enough cobs scattered around I don't smoke the same one too much.


Yeah +2.

You can easily remove enough excess cake with a decent pipe nail scraper, providing you do it while the bowl is still warm.

Do not use ispropyl alcohol of any grade. Even 90% is still 10% emollients.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Yeah +2.
> 
> You can easily remove enough excess cake with a decent pipe nail scraper, providing you do it while the bowl is still warm.
> 
> Do not use ispropyl alcohol of any grade. Even 90% is still 10% emollients.


I agree....you can also set them outside every now and then to let it freshen up. Like you, I do not look at my cobs as being disposable. They are great pipes and deserve some basic care. Enjoy them, but try not to worry about them to much!


----------



## Colonel_Aureliano (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you all for the sound advice. I think that since I don't have (legal) access to alcohol, I'll clean them with isopropyl only every blue moon just to disinfect, but overall just run cleaners through them and rotate (I might have to take Wyobob's advice and look into a Morgan to expand my rotation :cowboyic9.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

yea i don't clean my cobs either. just run a dry pipe cleaner thru it and with a twisted paper towel wipe out the bowl. no need for liquid in a cob.


----------

